# Update on honey



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

I think Honey is losing her hearing a bit. When we go on our walks to get her to go on and off the foot bit of my mobility scooter i have to tap her on the back because she doesn't hear me otherwise. Also if i call to her in the next room it has to be loud. Having said that, when we go for a walk she gets scared every time a car goes past or other noise. 

When i get off and put the scooter into the garage, she then won't get off because she thinks we are just leaving for the walk. 

I have been walking her every other day and she hasn't had many days of being so tired that she is ill. 

I did rearrange the sitting room a bit and she shook and pooped on the carpet with stress. She also keeps asking to go out (which i have always made her do before eating) then for food, so i have had to put her back on a schedule because it is all the time otherwise. 

She keeps drinking a lot again too. 

She still is very happy but i hate the thought that when something happens to her, she is the only pet in my house. I wanted to get another dog but i don't think she would like it, i don't know if i could get another if she does get worse any time soon


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Ah, that's too bad. It's hard to watch them suffering. 

My last dog was deaf a good year before she died. In hindsight she was losing her hearing for a good year before she went completely deaf. Of course, it wasn't until the day that she actually was fully deaf that I realized how bad it was. 

I am writing to give you hope. A deaf dog CAN lead a good life. There will be times, in the beginning (especially in the early weeks of complete deafness - if it comes to that), wherein your dog will be scared often. She will tremble and whine. And all you can do is comfort her and let her know you are near.

Start using hand signals with her now for certain things so she gets used to the "sign" language you start with her. Also...this is going to sound weird but....if you talk into her head it will help her to relax and feel normal. What I mean by that is......get your lips right onto her head, on her skull, and say familiar phrases to her. Things like, "go outside, wanna go for a walk", or your pet names and phrases for her. There is something about the vibration of your voice against her skull that allows her to "hear" and understand you. I know it sounds odd but it works and it brings them some comfort.

Also, be careful about startling her when she is relaxed or asleep. If you come up on her she might fear lunge or jump and you don't want to get bitten. It's not her fault but, still, be careful. I found that when my dog was asleep I would so gently caress her to get her to wake up.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Honey*

So sorry to hear Honey is having problems, have you spoken to a vet?

Might be worth getting her checked over, hugs for you both x


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Yep they think she has early onset dementia, even though she is 6, so i am just looking after her rather than put her through anything else. But i did manage finally to trim the fur on her feet on tuesday - it took 45 minutes for me to get her to let me!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

What food are you feeding her? Sometimes they can get a problem if you feed the same food for years. I switch foods every few bags. All 4-5 star foods. 6 years seems very young for dementia.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

So sorry she is going through this. Change in food is worth a try.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your and Honey's struggles. 6 years does seem young for dementia onset, I think this warrants a vet visit, if you haven't already (you didn't mention it, so I'm assuming not). It may be something fixable.


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

No offence but if you could just look back at the previous thread by me about dementia, that would be good. 

I just wanted to give an update on her to the people who saw that thread. 

Dorothy's mom thank you so much for the advice!


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

pinkprincess said:


> No offence but if you could just look back at the previous thread by me about dementia, that would be good.
> 
> I just wanted to give an update on her to the people who saw that thread.
> 
> Dorothy's mom thank you so much for the advice!


Sorry for trying to be helpful. The snarkiness was completely unnecessary. Remembering now why I stopped checking this forum...


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Actually i made a thread on it before and have been very very upset about all this and don't know how much longer she will be around. I just didn't want to debate or write out everything that is wrong with her again so i thought i would direct people to where it was discussed before. 
Plus MMS i didn't even see your post either, it was more because one of the things is honey has ibd so she has been swapping foods a lot every time she gets bad. I didn't mean it to come across as rude

I appreciate everone's good wishes and so does honey


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry you're going thru this. I would have her urine checked for a UTI just to be safe. The constantly wanting to go out makes me wonder. Loosing one's hearing can be a scary thing. Did they check to make sure she doesn't have an ear infection that's keeping her from hearing? Just a thought.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Please remember folks that we don't allow snarkiness on this forum, it is a friendly place where we try and help each other. Any nastiness will not be tolerated, the forum is a place where people should feel safe posting.
Sometimes the tone of a written comment can be misinterpreted, it has happened to me more than once, so I know how easily it can happen.
Also please do not assume that everyone has read and remembered previous posts/threads. To save confusion it is easier to mention any valid points.


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

I didn't mean to be snarky, i directed people to the thread to answer further questions and after the first question about what was wrong with honey i answered. I also sent a private message to MMS to apologise about how it came across badly accidently. I then left the forum because i have social anxiety anyway and the stress about writing the reply badly made me ill and embarassed because i am not a rude person at all and i only came back here because i got an email notification. 
So i am genuinely sorry if i upset anyone


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry woodard i missed your post as well, she has been checked for a UTI and it was okay and she was checked for an ear infection too, but she will be going for her vaccination booster soon as well so i will get her re checked then. Thank you for your kind thoughts


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I have enjoyed following Honey. Please stay with us. I hope the vets are able to put Honey right again. 6 is so young. Hugs & prayers.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Rachel, please make sure that even though honey is 'due' for her vaccinations, it may well be not the time. If she has had several vaccinations, it might be time to do titers on her. Simple blood tests to see IF she needs them.


----------

